# A possible cure for Depersonalization.



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.

DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.

When we dream at night, we go into a dream-like phase caused by DMT production. Often, people consider dreaming to be "unconscious." Actually, dreaming is a higher state in conscious. This is because the release of DMT. When humans are brought to life we underwent through the Experience of birth which the DMT experience caused a extreme high awareness and understanding for the newborn to adjust to the incredibly high stressful situation. Throughout life, we go to sleep each night because it is essential that we need sleep every night to have a proper functioning mind. I believe while sleeping we go through the sleep cycles and then the DMT exposure, to help us have higher awareness and understanding. I predict this is to stay in contact with our "higher-conscious." One main reason why I made this prediction is because of the beloved Freud, father of psychoanalysis, made the trade of psychoanalysis to become a dream interpreter. He believed it was closer to the understanding of one's subconscious. Well to me, he may have just been correct, but not to ones subconscious, but a higher conscious to bring forth a better understanding of self, the world, and experiences we encounter to help us give a perception.

From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts. When one undergoes some exposure to DMT, they experience like a "new birth," which gives them a great understanding of themselves and the world in which we live, and after we die. When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections. Depersonalized people much trouble sleeping, or feel like they need not much sleep at all. If a depersonalized person is getting the proper amount of sleep, and still have symptoms of DP, it may be from a lack of DMT being released in the brain. Also, that applies to one with a head injury. If the pineal gland is damaged, symptoms of DP may be seen. If one does not sleep frequently or few hours a night, that person should start doing everything possible to get the recommend eight hours of sleep. Physical activity can also provide for much better sleep.

With this being said, I am not a doctor in fact hopefully I will be one day after college. The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control (My personal reason). Now I am writing to inform anyone with this disorder, that this is just a theory. But, I wouldn't have waisted my time researching a disorder that I do not have, if I didn't have a purpose. I want to help people. I am a person of psychology and I feel I understand it well. Now I'm asking if anyone reading this forum has ever tried DMT while having this disorder? If you have and were taking other psychotics including marijuana, please do not place blame of DP on DMT, unless it is the ONLY psychotic you had done. If all hope is gone, and resource to this method, let me know your experience and if it has helped. Also, I do not recommend high doses of DMT the first time. I urge one to do some research on methods and obtaining DMT. Some trial and error may have to be done but start off small.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> Interesting.


There is more detail in my other forum that goes into personal experiences and more.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28597-has-anyone-ever-smoking-or-a-low-dose-dmt-for-curing-depersonalization-i-believe-this-could-work/page__p__238085__fromsearch__1#entry238085


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The user "Abraxas" cured DP by undergoing several ayahuasca (DMT) ceremonies.

You make a very interesting post about the possible connections of DP and DMT with the pineal gland. It could very well be what causes many people to have visual symptoms and feel "off" in general and like things are unreal. Many people describe feeling they like are on a bad hallucinogen trip, myself included.

Is there a way to know if the pineal gland is damaged? Maybe we all have DMT leaking out of our brains, lol.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The user "Abraxas" cured DP by undergoing several ayahuasca (DMT) ceremonies.
> 
> You make a very interesting post about the possible connections of DP and DMT with the pineal gland. It could very well be what causes many people to have visual symptoms and feel "off" in general and like things are unreal. Many people describe feeling they like are on a bad hallucinogen trip, myself included.
> 
> Is there a way to know if the pineal gland is damaged? Maybe we all have DMT leaking out of our brains, lol.


Thanks so much for your reply! The thing is, when I did the DTM, I felt less "off." I felt extremely aware on myself and thoughts like mentioned above. I don't think that DMT can "leak" out. If there was damage it would be more like your DMT isn't being produce or provided onto the brain, to keep in touch with your higher conscious, or your conscious (in the sake of those with depersonalization). I see it as a level, conscious/awareness levels. When one has no conscious, how can they perceive things? They can't. If they have a low conscious/awareness then the are less "in touch" with their reality. normal conscious, would be a normal functioning brain seeing things as they will, and higher conscious is found in meditation, mystical states, dreams, and near life and death experiences. So a person with DP would have a low conscious/awareness because they are unsure of their reality and identification. I also am not too sure if doctors can see the pineal gland through spect imaging, MRIs or other tools. That is something I will definitely research. I would indeed love to see some spect imaging on DMT though, and how the brain is reacting while being administered. Another thing I'll be researching.

To see more on my experience with DMT and more info visit:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28597-has-anyone-ever-smoking-or-a-low-dose-dmt-for-curing-depersonalization-i-believe-this-could-work/page__p__238085__fromsearch__1#entry238085


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! The thing is, when I did the DTM, I felt less "off." I felt extremely aware on myself and thoughts like mentioned above. I don't think that DMT can "leak" out. If there was damage it would be more like your DMT isn't being produce or provided onto the brain, to keep in touch with your higher conscious, or your conscious (in the sake of those with depersonalization). I see it as a level, conscious/awareness levels. When one has no conscious, how can they perceive things? They can't. If they have a low conscious/awareness then the are less "in touch" with their reality. normal conscious, would be a normal functioning brain seeing things as they will, and higher conscious is found in meditation, mystical states, dreams, and near life and death experiences. So a person with DP would have a low conscious/awareness because they are unsure of their reality and identification. I also am not too sure if doctors can see the pineal gland through spect imaging, MRIs or other tools. That is something I will definitely research. I would indeed love to see some spect imaging on DMT though, and how the brain is reacting while being administered. Another thing I'll be researching.
> 
> To see more on my experience with DMT and more info visit:
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28597-has-anyone-ever-smoking-or-a-low-dose-dmt-for-curing-depersonalization-i-believe-this-could-work/page__p__238085__fromsearch__1#entry238085


You may find my experiences interesting. I entered into a state of higher consciousness right before becoming DP'd. I was in a state of pure freedom and bliss for 3 weeks and felt like a veil was lifted from my eyes. Like I was seeing the world in it's pure form. I 'knew' things in those moments. It was incredible. I felt connected to my true nature and source and realized I never needed to suffer again.

Wow, was I wrong or what. After that experience for whatever reason I entered straight into hell. DP is like being in a very low level of consciousness. I would describe it as the complete opposite of what I experienced prior. A not knowing of anything and sheer terror. I've yet to make sense of these experiences and have been in a state of DP for 4 years now.

If I'm still suffering in a few years I'm most likely going to try ayahuasca with a shaman. Do you or have you experienced DP?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

DP is an emotional problem. no chemical will cure it. just like no chemical can cause it, only trigger it.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

but surely, emotions are chemically mediated? or perhaps 'electrochemically' based. At the end of the day the brain is a physical entity and operated by neuronal interactions via neurotransmitters and electrical impulses. Is there any evidence that this isn't true?


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

h0e1r1e6t1i8c8 said:


> DMT is a dissociate drug. It *induces* DP and here is proof contrary to half-baked theories.
> 
> Psychological effects of (S)-ketamine and N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT): a double-blind, cross-over study in healthy volunteers.
> 
> Altered states of consciousness induced by N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT)


The articles are great beside they didn't just give them DMT. They gave them a NMDA receptor antagonists and they are a class of anesthetics that work to antagonize, or inhibit the action of, the N-methyl d-aspartate receptor (NMDAR). They are used as anesthesia for animals and, less commonly, for humans; the state of anesthesia they induce is referred to as dissociative anesthesia. There is evidence that NMDA receptor antagonists can cause a certain type of neurotoxicity or brain damage referred to as Olney's Lesions in rodents, though such damage has never been observed in primates like humans.

Several synthetic opioids function additionally as NMDA-Antagonists, such as Meperidine, Methadone, Dextropropoxyphene, Tramadol and Ketobemidone.

Some NMDA receptor antagonists, including but not limited to ketamine (K), dextromethorphan (DXM), phencyclidine (PCP), and nitrous oxide (N2O) are popular as recreational drugs for their dissociative, hallucinogenic, and/or euphoriant properties. When used recreationally, they are classified as dissociative drugs. DXM has also been used as an entheogen.[1


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

h0e1r1e6t1i8c8 said:


> DMT is a dissociate drug. It *induces* DP and here is proof contrary to half-baked theories.
> 
> Psychological effects of (S)-ketamine and N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT): a double-blind, cross-over study in healthy volunteers.
> 
> Altered states of consciousness induced by N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT)


The articles are great beside they didn't just give them DMT. They gave them a NMDA receptor antagonists and they are a class of anesthetics that work to antagonize, or inhibit the action of, the N-methyl d-aspartate receptor (NMDAR). They are used as anesthesia for animals and, less commonly, for humans; the state of anesthesia they induce is referred to as dissociative anesthesia. There is evidence that NMDA receptor antagonists can cause a certain type of neurotoxicity or brain damage referred to as Olney's Lesions in rodents, though such damage has never been observed in primates like humans.

Several synthetic opioids function additionally as NMDA-Antagonists, such as Meperidine, Methadone, Dextropropoxyphene, Tramadol and Ketobemidone.

Some NMDA receptor antagonists, including but not limited to ketamine (K), dextromethorphan (DXM), phencyclidine (PCP), and nitrous oxide (N2O) are popular as recreational drugs for their dissociative, hallucinogenic, and/or euphoriant properties. When used recreationally, they are classified as dissociative drugs. DXM has also been used as an entheogen.[1


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> You may find my experiences interesting. I entered into a state of higher consciousness right before becoming DP'd. I was in a state of pure freedom and bliss for 3 weeks and felt like a veil was lifted from my eyes. Like I was seeing the world in it's pure form. I 'knew' things in those moments. It was incredible. I felt connected to my true nature and source and realized I never needed to suffer again.
> 
> Wow, was I wrong or what. After that experience for whatever reason I entered straight into hell. DP is like being in a very low level of consciousness. I would describe it as the complete opposite of what I experienced prior. A not knowing of anything and sheer terror. I've yet to make sense of these experiences and have been in a state of DP for 4 years now.
> 
> If I'm still suffering in a few years I'm most likely going to try ayahuasca with a shaman. Do you or have you experienced DP?


Your experience is so incredible! It's so hard for me to understand why you are having the up's and downs. I only wish there were more medical research done on DMT and the pinael gland. The only thing I'm able to relate it to in my mind is a possible imbalance. Kinda like bipolar or something. Like when they experience a manic and depressive state. It seems as you had a high source of DMT and then went into a depletion of it. With my theories, I feel one's reality is kept in check by dreams. If you don't mind me asking, how well do you sleep?

To answer your question, I use to work at a call center and it was causing me an incredible amount of stress. I would be sitting at my desk when I would hear everyone one the phone talking in the building about 200 people, and I would feel myself start to feel like I was unreal or going "crazy." I would start to panic and would feel like I was going to pass out. I felt dizziness like I could feel their stress or something. My eyes felt out of focus too kinda like I felt like I was "away" from my body. My doctor had out me on lexapro, and buspar. They helped some, but still stressful. I quit that job as soon as I could though and now I'm taking cymbalta that helps and adderall to help keep my focus for college. I have trouble focusing on subjects that are not intersting to me.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for coming off rude but I'm just gonna go ahead and say it, if you are planning to do a kind of drug like this while DP'd your fuking retarded.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17207120?dopt=Abstract

This website has tons on ayahuasca:

http://www.singingtotheplants.com/category/ayahuasca/

This article is based of sciencemag.org
here is the article:

http://www.singingtotheplants.com/2009/02/dimethyltryptamine-receptor/

and if you do not want to believe the article was published click here:
http://www.sciencemag.org/search?site_area=sci&y=8&fulltext=DMT&x=36&submit=yes

Interesting little story from New York Times of ayahuasca:
http://travel.nytimes.com/2004/09/12/travel/sophisticated/12ST-PERU.html?pagewanted=print&position=

Here is a description of a book that is a 5 year study on DMT (By several scientist, doctors, writers, artist, and pyschologist):
http://www.evolver.net/user/critconstant/blog/dmt_key_another_world

http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=dmt-is-in-your-head-but-it-may-too-2010-04-16

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/2010/12/07/healing-thyself-does-psychedelic-therapy-exploit-the-placebo-effect

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21622895?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20570058?dopt=Abstract

This one may be hard for some to follow:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20648523?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2865430/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19756361?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19592003?dopt=Abstract

Hypothetical signaling scene:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19278957?dopt=Abstract

http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/104/435/445.abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21084640?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19304859?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21501627?dopt=Abstract

http://archpsyc.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/51/2/85

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18030450?dopt=Abstract


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> DP is an emotional problem. no chemical will cure it. just like no chemical can cause it, only trigger it.


I respect your opinion but I have to say I disagree. So may chemical changes bring on DP, proving, in my mind, that they are THE problem itself: Cannibis, hormone problems such as hypothyroidism, childbirth, even the menstrual cycle in many women can bring on days of mild DP. Anxiety immediately causes chemical reactions too. Correcting this chemical inbalance can cure it. Its just finding it.

Im pretty sure that DP is not 'in the mind', even ifs its 'in the brain' even thoughts and emotions, are indeed chemical.

"We are bio-electro-chemical beings while we inhabit our bodies. Our bodies are producing chemical reactions constantly. If the body stopped producing chemical reactions it would cease to live. Every emotion we experience creates a chemical reaction in our bodies. We can say that every emotion is a chemical reaction. Being a chemical reaction, a bio-chemical body is needed for that emotion to be fully experienced. All emotions originate within our physical embodiments as a result of chemical reactions produced as a result of sensory and mental input. When we see a tornado coming right at us our bodies create a chemical reaction called fear which initiates action designed to protect ourselves from that threatening tornado."


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have thought about the connection with DMT and DP. I sometimes think the DP could be caused by a Pineal gland secreting too much DMT, rather than DMT being able to treat DP.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

krisygirlo3 said:


> First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.
> 
> DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.
> 
> ...


I did the analysis, and I have the DMT were elevated. My doctor told me that my derealization is why. You awake with sleep mechanisms activated. The schizophrenic patients also have high levels of DMT. Certain antipsychotics which have the property of inhibiting the DMT. For example the DMT agonist is 5-HT 2a and atypical antipsychotics are antagonists of these receptors.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

jd99034 said:


> I have thought about the connection with DMT and DP. I sometimes think the DP could be caused by a Pineal gland secreting too much DMT, rather than DMT being able to treat DP.


Indeed; if the case is even as such, reducing DMT would be the logical choice. SAM-e should exacerbate DP according to this (SAM appears to be a co-factor in DMT biosynthesis), so perhaps that would be an indicator of whether or not there's any validity to this theory.


----------

